# Lyft Driver Attacked by Passengers



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Lyft-Driver-Attacked-by-Passengers-491173631.html

A Lyft driver was attacked and badly beaten by passengers in South Los Angeles last week.

Robert, 57, remembers dropping off the passengers in South Los Angeles at 2 a.m. Upon arriving at the destination, a man in the front seat reached over, punched him in the face and took his keys. The other three men jumped out of the backseat and beat him.

The four attackers, all men in their early 20s, took the man's wallet, $700 worth of property in cash and his car.

Los Angeles Police Department labeled the incident a carjacking. The suspects crashed and totaled the car.

Three of the men were arrested and a fourth one, hospitalized.

Robert was left stranded by his robbers, and now he fears his ride share will leave him stranded as well.

*His attorney, Raffi Naljian, said the total of the medical bills sum up $20.000 and Lyft doesn't want to cover it.*

"Lyft needs to say, you know what, he's our driver," Naljian said, "he was working for us, we have to pay for him."

Robert is worried that he won't be able to provide for his family.

"I don't have a job, I don't have a car, I'm married, I have a family," he said, "I really need the time to fix myself."


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

thats awful .


----------



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

This could happen to any driver and Lyft should have insurance for this, or not be in business. Do hope they do not deactivate him for trying to defending himself.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

SLuz said:


> This could happen to any driver and Lyft should have insurance for this, or not be in business. Do hope they do not deactivate him for trying to defending himself.


I wouldnt put it past them, they are so cold sometimes. I honestly wouldnt be surprised if LYFT hadnt paid him for the trip yet. seriously no lol. 
Im beginning to wonder what sucks more working for LYFT, or driving for LYFT as an IC commodity?I hope they make it right, but then again, I dont have hope for this statement. 
GAG economy: Shut up and be happy with what you get, its the way it is now.
IM IN!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

What idiots. Carjacking in LA gets you between 3 and 9 for just taking the car. Add assault and they're looking at double digits.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> What idiots. Carjacking in LA gets you between 3 and 9 for just taking the car. Add assault and they're looking at double digits.


Small comfort for the driver.


----------



## Mohammed nasser (Apr 16, 2018)

Lyft suck


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

lyft is not covering the car at min? what is this insurance we keep hearing about? sounds like his lawyer needs to file some papers to sue lyft


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

This is why u have to be on high alert when picking them, or thuggish dudes up. 3 or more pax in bad area equals fingers on the cancel button.


----------



## dimwit_driver (Jan 26, 2017)

SLuz said:


> This could happen to any driver and Lyft should have insurance for this, or not be in business. Do hope they do not deactivate him for trying to defending himself.


Lyft classifies drivers as ICs specifically so they don't have to have insurance for things like this. They accept no liability for anything that might happen to a driver.


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

Moral of the story is..don't DRIVE IN THE HOOD. SOUTH LA gotta be bad. I don't do pick ups in certain parts of Oakland at night. Put up your spider sense.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

It went down in South Central

Same reason I don't do certain parts of DC at all. Certain parts just get rude, ratchet people that aren't worth dealing with.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

I hope his lawyer screams from the rafters and embarrasses the living crap out of Lyft and their board of directors. Lyft may be able to avoid the legal liability by hiding behind their lawyers and contracts. But, I sure hope that they suffer financially and image wise from this awful event.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> What idiots. Carjacking in LA gets you between 3 and 9 for just taking the car. Add assault and they're looking at double digits.


That's if they are caught, how much you want to bet this was not the first time these clowns did this?


----------



## SwiftRides (Jul 13, 2018)

Larry$$$ said:


> Moral of the story is..don't DRIVE IN THE HOOD. SOUTH LA gotta be bad. I don't do pick ups in certain parts of Oakland at night. Put up your spider sense.


I don't want to drive in the hood, but all the god damn time I pick up pax in nicer neighborhoods only to find out they going to the hood once I pick them up. Day time is alright though, never had any issues in the daytime.

Sucks for this guy though. Seeing as I drive in LA now I gotta be extra aware. Especially since hood rats always coming into nicer neighborhoods and making drivers take them back to the hood.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Lyft and Uber are the dream for thugs, drug dealers, thieves, etc. Who needs a get-away car when you can get one at the push of a button?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

autofill said:


> https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Lyft-Driver-Attacked-by-Passengers-491173631.html
> 
> A Lyft driver was attacked and badly beaten by passengers in South Los Angeles last week.
> 
> ...


$700 of cash and property??? I got cleaning supplies and vomit bags, $10 (maybe) of food and $20 cash in small bills in my car. Plus an old pair of shoes and socks in case my feet get wet. And umbrella.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> What idiots. Carjacking in LA gets you between 3 and 9 for just taking the car. Add assault and they're looking at double digits.


Slime like that should be sentenced to public flogging before going to jail.


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

SwiftRides said:


> I don't want to drive in the hood, but all the god damn time I pick up pax in nicer neighborhoods only to find out they going to the hood once I pick them up. Day time is alright though, never had any issues in the daytime.
> 
> Sucks for this guy though. Seeing as I drive in LA now I gotta be extra aware. Especially since hood rats always coming into nicer neighborhoods and making drivers take them back to the hood.


They delivering drugs to the rich folks in nicer neighborhood..lol. On my runs to the hood...i find that talking to them and not treating them like criminal or low life's ease the anxiety for Mr. Rogers driver. You can say like... What's going on Boss...where we going. That gives thug passenger feel at home with you. Most times in my experience...you give them respect ..they give you respect and give you good tip also cuase you part their click now..lol.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Larry$$$ said:


> They delivering drugs to the rich folks in nicer neighborhood..lol. On my runs to the hood...i find that talking to them and not treating them like criminal or low life's ease the anxiety for Mr. Rogers driver. You can say like... What's going on Boss...where we going. That gives thug passenger feel at home with you. Most times in my experience...you give them respect ..they give you respect and give you good tip also cuase you part their click now..lol.


Or you give respect and they walk all over you... Professional, polite, but never take any shit.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> $700 of cash and property??? I got cleaning supplies and vomit bags, $10 (maybe) of food and $20 cash in small bills in my car. Plus an old pair of shoes and socks in case my feet get wet. And umbrella.


$700 sounds like they took his phone, and the change in his wallet.

Hmm... looking at Florida's lyft insurance certificate it shows $50,000 per person $100,000 per accident personal bodily injury protection

look at lyft's california insurance certificate it doesn't say anything about it.

I wonder how different each state is.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

That's the risk you take driving the evening hours - 2 am. Super Risky. If he had driven in the daytime, I don't think this would have happened. Not blaming the victim, just saying that everyone takes on a certain amount of risk when they choose to work certain hours!


----------

